# Good places to pick up a SR?



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I need to know of some good places (that wont rip me off) that sale the SR. I am wanting to pick up as low miles as i can, and would like to stay under 50k miles. I know of SRswap.com, but i was hoping to spend a little less. there is ebay, but i dont always trust salers. If anyone has any sites, or ebay salers that are good, post it up and i will take a look, thanks.


----------



## 200sx_guy (Nov 13, 2004)

*reply*



joerc240sx said:


> I need to know of some good places (that wont rip me off) that sale the SR. I am wanting to pick up as low miles as i can, and would like to stay under 50k miles. I know of SRswap.com, but i was hoping to spend a little less. there is ebay, but i dont always trust salers. If anyone has any sites, or ebay salers that are good, post it up and i will take a look, thanks.


check out jgycustoms.com sometimes they run pretty good deals on jdm sr's


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks, i checked out there site, and have never been there befor and thats saying something for 5+ years of browsing for 240 sites. Anymore info is welcome, i know i am asking alot with what i am looking for, but i think i should be able to find it. The engine would be going in a 93 base coupe, so i wouldnt need a clip to really make the swap easy, but it would be nicer to have everything there; radiator, intercooler, piping, and just other random stuff that might come in handy.


----------



## 95240sr (Jan 25, 2005)

phase 2 motortrend seems to have some pretty good deals on motors, they also have alot of parts

phase 2 motortrend


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

Phase2.
Thats were I got mine.
Came with everything but the clip to get rid of.
Howard even hooked me up with a replacement fan as mine was broken.
Their motorsets are best, its like buying a clip, but without the hassle of having to remove the motor 2x.
:thumbs up


----------



## CAscherman (Jan 23, 2005)

I've got a Redtop High Compression sr20 you can have for 600 +whatever shipping.


----------

